# winsock.dll bei linux?



## raphaelk (10. Februar 2004)

hallo, ich habe da eine frage: gibt es bei linux auch eine winsock.dll wie bei windows. oder heisst die datei anders?


----------



## Erpel (10. Februar 2004)

dll ist ein Microsoft Format, das wirst du bei Linux genausowenig finden wie eine exe Datei.
Wozu brauchst du die denn?


----------



## raphaelk (11. Februar 2004)

ich schreib eine facharbeit über tcp/ip. unter vorraussetzungen schrieb, ich dann die für den internetzugang benötigte software winsock.dll im windowsverzeichnis.
um dann will ich halt noch erklären wie das bei linux aussieht....


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Februar 2004)

Das ist nicht ganz so einfach zu erklären wie bei Windows da ein Großteil des  TCP/IP-Codes im Linux Kernel steckt


----------



## raphaelk (11. Februar 2004)

och, müsste man doch auch in ein paar sätzen zusammen zu fassen sein. hat keiner einen link. über eine suchmaschine habe ich noch nichts gefunden....


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Februar 2004)

Unter Linux ist die Voraussetzung das Kompilieren des Kernels mit TCP/IP-Unterstützung. (Was auch 'default' ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche).


----------

